# Moving to Portugal



## Irishfaerylass (12 mo ago)

Hiya everyone 
Living in Northern Ireland - hold Irish passport. 
myself & my family (9yr & 5yr old) are looking to move to Portugal 🇵🇹
It’s somewhat complicated trying to find all relevant information. How much money required to move there ? 
Is renting property possible ? Whilst waiting to buy..
Living off grid is very appealing at the moment 
Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Irishfaerylass said:


> Hiya everyone
> Living in Northern Ireland - hold Irish passport.
> myself & my family (9yr & 5yr old) are looking to move to Portugal 🇵🇹
> It’s somewhat complicated trying to find all relevant information. How much money required to move there ?
> ...


Hi,
I can help you with some information as I have been helping many people moving to Portugal. If you would like I can talk via video call and answer your questions. I have also addressed some of your questions previously on some live webinars. you can find it if you write my name on the appropriate internet channel (I am not sure if I can place the link here).
Thank you
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------

